# Looking for Value & Info on Some Bottles my Husband Dug Up in Sydney



## nicole.anthony (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 6, 2016)

The only valuable is the torpedo bottle. the other is $5-$1o bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2016)

I agree.  Leon.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 6, 2016)

There you are Leon! But I'am not sure about the price of the aussie torpedo, got an idea? 
Leon


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2016)

Don't know anything about the torpedo? The stone Inks are Interesting. LEON.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 6, 2016)

Agreed but those stone ink they usually blind (no stamp or any inscription). 


hemihampton said:


> Don't know anything about the torpedo? The stone Inks are Interesting. LEON.


----------



## nicole.anthony (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks for your time guys. Back to my day job I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 7, 2016)

The torpedo definitely looks like a good one, though I can't say how good.  I don't know enough about the Australian bottle collecting market.


----------



## TROG (Aug 15, 2016)

What name is on the Torpedo bottle as is the best item. The rest of the bottles are very common and would only sell on a market stall for from $2 -$5. Most bottle collectors would not be interested in them as so common but looking at the age if there is still some more area to dig could be worth while


----------

